# what's the most proper time for working out?



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

morning or evening?
i usually go to gym at around 5pm since i never can get up early in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what's you girls' opinion?


----------



## Jessica (May 25, 2006)

That seems to be my habits too.  Although, I did wake up early one morning and worked out before I went to work and I felt really energized the whole day.  Oh, well....right now I just need to start hitting the gym period


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2006)

In the a.m. will energize you for the entire day, that's usually my preference.


----------



## bottleblack (May 25, 2006)

According to a study that I read, people who work out in the morning tend to be more consistent with it - however I somewhat wonder what correlation that has to the fact that if you get up and just get it over with in the morning you're less likely to be distracted by any other obligations like you might in the evening, or if there's a correlation between morning people and Type 'A' personalities.
Seriously though, the time of day isn't going to have an effect on how many calories you burn or how effective the workout is - whichever time works with your schedule to allow you to do it consistently would be the best time.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 25, 2006)

I've heard morning too, but really, i think as long as you get out there and do it and it works for you then rock on!!! I would like to work out in the a.m. but I already have to be up at 5:30am for work, so getting up at least an hour earlier then that is just crazy for me!
a lady i work with does that, she actually gets up every morning at 3:45am!!! she does some house work, makes breakfast then hits the gym! she's at work between 6:30-7am!!! that's nuts! I'll stick to working out around 6pm when I get home from work!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but really, i think as long as you are getting out there and doing it consistently then anytime of the day is fine!


----------



## Wattage (May 25, 2006)

As noted above, there seems to be a lot of evidence that points towards morning workouts being ideal. The studies have found that those who workout in the am have better energy all day, maximizing the benefit of their workout.

Still, I love to workout early evening - after work or around 7pm. I love the feeling of working out, coming home for a hot shower and puttin on my PJs. I think I am used to this though, as it has been my routine for over three years now! On the weekends, I prefer to head into the gym earlier - between 9:30 and 11am.

Really, the best time to workout is the time that accommodates your schedule best. While working out in the morning would be great, I don't think anyone is going to blame you for not wanting to get up at 6am and head to the gym!


----------



## Tyester (May 25, 2006)

You should work out when you feel your best. That's when you will burn optimal calories.


----------



## zwfan (May 28, 2006)

thank you girls~~


----------



## lovalotz (May 29, 2006)

I usually work out when i come home.
Because i already have to wake up at 7
I don't think i could do 5 and then shower..


----------

